# Resale Values Marriotts vs. DVC



## BWV Dreamin (Apr 15, 2008)

I have read many posts on Disboards regarding Marriott timeshares. How do the resale values compare to that of DVC? DVC has its "ROFR" in place to protect the devaluation process. Also, is trading via "II" included in a Marriott's timeshare purchase? If not, what would be fees for this? With DVC, although somewhat limited choices, the "II" exchanges are included....a fee of $95.00 is assessed at the time of the trade however.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 15, 2008)

Take a look at the spread sheet below that this tugger keeps for resale Marriott ROFR experiences:

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 15, 2008)

Orlando Marriott reslaes for a 2 bedroom platinum week are about $12k where a DVC would be about $20k or more for an equivalent 2 bedroom prime week.

Forget trading DVC with II and only use a marriott.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 6, 2008)

Marriott and Hilton have right of first refusal on many of their properties as well.  They also exercise it, but not at as high values.  This is an advantage if you buy resale. You know there is a floor (lower than that of Disney percentagewise). You can pay less for the property than you would for a Disney.  The other advantage of the Marriott and Hilton is that you own it.  It is not a right to use expiring 2042, unless you pay to extend your landlease.  Maintenance fees for Marriott and Hilton tend to be less than Disney as well.


----------

